# Aquarium smokers?



## Big Grouch (Aug 8, 2021)

Just curious.  I've read claims that the aquarium smoker is unique to Chicago. Can anyone confirm?  Apparently any barbecue joint on the South and West sides, where food is served  in a bulletproof lazy Susan, has an aquarium smoker.


----------



## RichGTS (Aug 8, 2021)

I love bbq but not enough to get shot for it


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 8, 2021)

I don't see any fish swimming.....


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 8, 2021)

I can understand on the SW and S sides of Chicago for the protective measures.
 Never saw any glass walled when I was there but that was many years ago.
Cleaning the glass must be a daily event.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 9, 2021)

It looks pretty darn cool to me! What is the difference between that and a MES, except the glass is all around. 
Of course the BBQ would have to be top notch.
I wonder if any of you have been there?
If so please let us know how the Q is!
Al


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Aug 9, 2021)

That is cool, but I can’t imagine having to keep that glass clean


----------

